# Victoria Albert Tub



## 00naomi00 (Jan 10, 2017)

I purchased a Victoria Albert stand alone tub from a contractor who couldn't use it on a project. It didn't come with a drain kit.  Can anyone help me with figuring out what is the best choice for this tub?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 10, 2017)

00naomi00 said:


> I purchased a Victoria Albert stand alone tub from a contractor who couldn't use it on a project. It didn't come with a drain kit.  Can anyone help me with figuring out what is the best choice for this tub?  Thank you in advance.



That would be between you and the plumber to figure out so you get what you want and he gets what works.


----------



## billshack (Jan 14, 2017)

You can buy an abs pipe kitt that comes with a drain connection, and an overflow fitting with plug or pop up and a ty. this will allow you to pipe all the parts together with pipe. the kit is made by bow fitting.


----------



## 00naomi00 (Jan 16, 2017)

billshack said:


> You can buy an abs pipe kitt that comes with a drain connection, and an overflow fitting with plug or pop up and a ty. this will allow you to pipe all the parts together with pipe. the kit is made by bow fitting.



I am not a plumber, so this is quite confusing to me.  Could you help clarify this a bit?  I'm planning to hire a plumber for the work, but I'd like to price out the right kit for the tub.  Thank you.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 16, 2017)

You have a freestanding tub, so you will need hardware (faucet and drain) that is also freestanding. There are many to choose from:
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=freestanding+bathtub+hardware&t=ffsb&iax=1&ia=images

Placement of the tub is also critical to getting the right hardware, so be sure that you know where you want it to be, and how close that is to existing plumbing. I expect you would be responsible for the faucets and the drain, but the plumber probably has all the elbows and lengths of pipe to put it all together.


----------

